# A little advice



## grannyjo (Aug 24, 2017)

I just need a little advice.

My last surviving sister died a week or so ago.

I did not attend her funeral - distance was a big factor in that.

Now a relative, who did attend,  wants to send me a copy of the DVD made during the funeral service,  and really I don't want it.  I have grieved in my own way since her passing.

My relative thinks I am being cold hearted.

I am the second last surviving sibling of a family of 14 -  none of the others have ever made a DVD recording of the funeral service.

Should I just say yes,  accept the DVD  and just put it away somewhere?

I don't really understand the making of a DVD of a funeral service.  Who really wants to add that to their collection?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2017)

When I read this I heard my grandmother saying _"She means well."_

I would accept it and say thank you.

 Put it away or dispose of it at some point in the future.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2017)

Just accept it with a warm thank you.  Then put it away to watch later,  OR,  Watch it NOW.

You never know what might interest you.   It's not the end of the world, ya know.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2017)

I agree with Aunt Bea, just accept it and dispose of it if you like....you don't have to keep it or view it.  I think it's odd making a video of a funeral service too, never knew anyone who did that, and I wouldn't.


----------



## jujube (Aug 24, 2017)

Accept it and put it away.  You might want to watch it some time down the line...or not.

The relative means well.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 24, 2017)

I never heard of that and wouldn't want it either but I'd accept it with a thank you.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Aunt Bea, just accept it and dispose of it if you like....you don't have to keep it or view it.  I think it's odd making a video of a funeral service too, never knew anyone who did that, and I wouldn't.


  Never heard of it either.  Accept and put away.


----------

